# 8 month pics (pic heavy)



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are some updated photos since I have not cleaned out my camera in a while...she is growing up sooo fast!!

















She loves to be held by him. He is the only one who can still safely pick her up.








Hates baths but is so cute afterwards..








she snuggled herself under the bed, it was adorable








here she is where you can see the butt on one end and head on the other..








sitting like a person...








she loves her pig








these next two shocked me, she hates baths so much she usually doesnt get close to the tub but the other day she went for it...








she caught me spying...








Have a great day!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

So cute! congratulations


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute! I imagine she wanted to play in the water. "Where'd it go, mom?"


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

She's adorable! I LOVE the picture of her snuggled under her bed that's SO cute!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

absolutely adorable pics! Koda certainly is a cutie!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

LOVE the bath pics!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

They grow up so fast! She's a cutie!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Great pics - Isn't this a great puppy age? I'm liking it far better than the fuzzy, snarly, fur-ball stage - the pups seem to grow into their own goofy personality at this point, don't ya think?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Too cute! She is growing up fast!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tucker's mommy said:


> Great pics - Isn't this a great puppy age? I'm liking it far better than the fuzzy, snarly, fur-ball stage - the pups seem to grow into their own goofy personality at this point, don't ya think?


Couldn't agree more! I miss being able to hold her like I did when she was little but now she has her own personality and all her little quirks - i love them all! She is so much fun to be around and play with! She has become much more independent too which I heard is common in females more than males. She still wants to be by us but she is content just laying around with us and not needing our attention 24/7. She still comes to me when it counts - when she is sleepy I am her go to person, she looks for me, stares at the ground till I lay down on the blanket with her and cuddles up right into me! My favorite part of the day!!


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

So cute-and big!

Watney has spent in an inordinate amount of time in the bathtub lately. I always seem to catch her in there! She loves the drain, the wash cloths if she can reach them, whatever. Its hilarious....


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

Do you think she looks overweight at all? She is 65 lbs at 8 months (big girl ) I can feel her ribs but wanted to make sure she doesn't appear overweight?


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

I love the pictures especially of her sneaking in the bath!


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

Love the pics and wow how she has grown!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Too cute!!!! Looks like she just wante you to 'think' she hates the bath so she can sneak and snoop and of course you wouldn't think it was her! LOL!!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She is a ham!  She has definitely grown up fast, looking more like a dog and less like a puppy every day!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy 8mos!!! She is so pretty I love her face want to squeeze it and kiss it!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Very Cute!*

I don't dare show them to Maisie -- her mean parents don't let her on the furniture...


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

She got so big!! Chloe too hates getting a bath. The funny thing is that when I am in the shower, she suddently wants to get in there. lol


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Do you think she looks overweight at all? She is 65 lbs at 8 months (big girl ) I can feel her ribs but wanted to make sure she doesn't appear overweight?


 
Chloe is the same weight as Koda, Chloe is actually 66.8 lbs. Had to get frontline at the vet and needed to get weighed. The doctor says she's fine, just limit her treat intake during the winter when she is not as active. She looks the same size as my Chloe.


----------

